#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-20
<akgraner> holstein, internalkernel et all
<akgraner> can we come up with a standard welcome message for new team members this week?
<akgraner> I'll start one in the morning and share the googledoc - please add what all you would have like to have know when you joined the team
<jeffrash> Raygun, are you still using your OG Droid?
<holstein> akgraner: sure
<holstein> im thinking 'welcome to the team, now get to work!' :)
<akgraner> holstein, :-) NIce
<akgraner> oh we've started an ubuntu-leadership team....for anyone interested in joining
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-23
<Nivex> "Ubuntu 11.10 has migrated away from /var/run, /var/lock and /dev/shm and now uses /run, /run/lock and /run/shm instead (respectively)."
<Nivex> Why?
<BugeyeD> Nivex: i hate it. while i understand wanting to "move forward" and improve things, breaking portability without a _great_ reason just p's me off.
 * holstein wonders how the move to wayland is coming...
 * BugeyeD too. that is sure to result in malcontent for some folks, but at least the reasoning seems to have some merit. while i'm accustomed to X, i'm surprised it's gone this long without being replaced. it's fairly horrible from a networking and security standpoint.
<holstein> yeah, im still hopeful that the positives outweigh the negatives
<holstein> its all open, so getting the functionalitly ported over *should* be possible
<holstein> i doubt i will miss much
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-09-17
<bladernr`> who is bladernr_
<Nivex> cool, they took out the errant AAAA record
<Nivex> sadly they didn't replace it with a working one
